# Created a trading/investing meetup club in Sydney



## darkhorse70 (4 January 2016)

Hey people, I'm in the transition of starting a meet up club in Sydney to discuss trading and investing. The goal is to get young traders and investors together and even possibly get traders to come in and give presentations, eventually...

Obviously any one can join, be it young or old. Even though the virtual clubs are great, I believe a real community club will be great. I think there are some out there but I don't think they are really productive.

If any one here in Sydney is interested, please feel free to pm me for more details. 

DH7


----------

